# Summer snacks outside :) *pics!*



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

My room-mate and I took two of my piggies out today (Igel and Eriza) to eat some strawberries on the grass, and everyone had a blast. Igel's has gotten a little bit fat so we let him run as long as he wanted outside-- he conked out after about an hour of running around like a maniac, I couldn't even get him to hold still for a picture! Za, however, is VERY photogenic haha. Here are a couple photos I snapped while we were playing!

[attachment=2:245z1ccn]summerhedgieeri2.jpg[/attachment:245z1ccn]

[attachment=1:245z1ccn]summerhedgieeri5hhc.jpg[/attachment:245z1ccn]
Sitting in my bike basket-- don't worry, this was just a photo op lol I didn't really ride with her in it!

[attachment=0:245z1ccn]summerhedgieeri9hhc.jpg[/attachment:245z1ccn]


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

And the two Igel let me snap of him 

[attachment=1:2p4rn7da]summerhedgieigel2hhc.jpg[/attachment:2p4rn7da]

[attachment=0:2p4rn7da]summerhedgieigelhhc.jpg[/attachment:2p4rn7da]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the pictures! So cute!! I really liked the basket pictures. So glad you guys had fun!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh! The pictures in the basket are too cute! LOVE :mrgreen:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm going to steal them both omggg sooo cute <3


----------



## Dinosaurgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

You should enter one of these photo's in Larry T's summer time photo contest! The last one in the basket I think it fantastic


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Dinosaurgirl said:


> You should enter one of these photo's in Larry T's summer time photo contest! The last one in the basket I think it fantastic


I thought the exact same thing the second I saw that picture!

You have some good lookin' hedgehogs.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hanhan27 said:


> Dinosaurgirl said:
> 
> 
> > You should enter one of these photo's in Larry T's summer time photo contest! The last one in the basket I think it fantastic
> ...


I agree! Such great pics!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful pictures-beautiful boyl! I agree, enter the contest!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I love the basket ones!! Adorable


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Cute! I want to take mine out this summer too!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i love the basket picture!!!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Lol thanks guys! I think they're pretty cute but I'm also "Mom", so sometimes I might be a little biased about things.  I think I might actually send in that one with Igs in the basket! My other hoggies get neglected in photos unfortunately-- they both stay at my mom's place instead of mine (pet limit), so their Nana takes pictures of them, not me. I'll have to snap some to share next time I visit so I can share them too!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww, they're beautiful! Your photography is stunning


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks ReginasMommy!! It's a hobby of mine, and my hedgies tend to make wonderful models haha


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Sounds like you all had a wonderful time! I love all of the pictures; I can't choose a favorite!


----------

